
StackOverflow Developer Survey 2020 - nailer
https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2020
======
nailer
Weirdly Elixir dropped from #5 top paying last year
([https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2019#top-paying-
te...](https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2019#top-paying-
technologies)) no nowhere on the list this year.

